# Canada in Afghanistan : The War So Far



## Pte_Martin (1 Jul 2007)

I saw this book on amazon.ca i was interested in buying. But i was wondering if anyone else has read or has reviews on this book.
Thanks

http://www.amazon.ca/Canada-Afghanistan-War-So-Far/dp/1550026747/ref=pd_bowtega_1/701-1427685-9607569?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1183307965&sr=1-1


----------



## Flip (21 Oct 2007)

I just finished reading it.

I have to say - should be thicker and a little more detailed.
But, informative all the same.

This was published for policy puzzlers - not a lot of stuff about
the military or individual actions.  He seems to convey the 
opinion that we arrived where we are today by some sort of 
historical accident.

The author tries to convey historical context by jumping around
through Afghanistan's history to begin a point about what's going on today.
Not a bad idea - just over-edited I think.

One of the best bits of the book is a series of notes in the back.
Little anecdotes and tidbits......Like.........

The UN was snookered into refurbishing the socker stadium
that was ulimately and infamously used for executions.

Didn't know that..........

This book is already a bit dated but well worth the discount price I paid for it.


----------



## Judy (21 Oct 2007)

Agree with Flip.  It was okay.


----------



## AIC_2K5 (19 Nov 2007)

Bringing up an old thread, I too read this awhile back. Wasn't overly impressed, especially with the lack of real detail on Canadian action. Any person even reasonably educated in Canada's involvement in Afghanistan won't learn a whole lot from this book. I did, however, find the historical content interesting. I learned alot about the country going back to the days of Alexander The Great all the way up to the Taliban.


----------

